# Kid eating dirt



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

She's gobbling dirt pretty enthusiastically...should I stop her?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I would say to stop her. Especially since they have pee and poop all in dirt usually.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Try putting some loose minerals in front of her. She may be craving a mineral she's missing....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Exactly my thoughts groovy....get some manna pro loose minerals for her


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We get that from time to time as well. The loose mineral idea works good. But can also be that they are trying to help the rumin in their belly. Might give some baking soda as well with the minerals.


----------



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

I put some minerals out and they licked at them a bit, that's all.

But the dirt wont hurt them, right? Won't cause any blockages or anything?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

My kids sometimes lick the dirt/sand even when they have loose minerals. I think they are getting microbes for their developing rumens. At least that's what my vet told me.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

LadySecret said:


> My kids sometimes lick the dirt/sand even when they have loose minerals. I think they are getting microbes for their developing rumens. At least that's what my vet told me.


That's groovy to know...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

give some probiotics then...


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> give some probiotics then...


That would probably be wise. When my kids do it I usually do a cocci preventative. But they've never gotten sick from it. Yet...


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

All baby animals eat dirt, manure or rotted wood to get the gut bacteria. I always find a clean rotted log and bring it inside for the kids. They go crazy for it.

Probiotics would work, but they don't understand what they are. Nature has them search out rotted wood, manure or dirt.


----------



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

I have been giving them a little bit of probiotics in their bottles.


----------

